
'The Godfather' of Adsense Drops Product Management Knowledge - jimsojim
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh_EuRsCSeA
======
sidcool
Thanks for posting. Nice to see a successful product manager carrying a
notepad (physical, paper notepad) around than fancy tablets with stylii.

